# How to Contact Uber Support



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

You may want to Bookmark or save this post for future reference. I have tried to consolidate this information, which has previously appeared many times in this forum.

Uber has blocked most of the old ways including, most email addresses and most phone numbers. Uber believes that the most frequently asked common questions have already been answered. Similar answers are available to you both in-App (Account Help) and online at:

help.uber.com for riders = passengers = PAX
help.uber.com/partners for drivers = partners
*Do-It-Yourself 
*
First, try simple solutions that make sense in your particular situation. They are generally faster than contacting Uber, who will ask if you have already done them anyway.

For pickup contact the Passenger
For delivery (UberEats) contact the Recipient or Restaurant.
Check your car after every completed trip for items left behind (unintentionally or not) and damage.
Application Issues

Make sure that both Wi-Fi and Airplane-mode are off.
Move to a location with a better signal strength.

Restart the driver-application.
Reboot the phone.
Relog into the driver-application.
Double-Check that you have the most recent update to the driver-application.
However, experienced drivers often cannot find the answer they seek this way. The good news is that there are still SEVERAL different ways remaining to get an answer:

Most of the people here at Uberpeople.net are glad to help, when they can. Best to find the most appropriate FORUM for posting your question.

Email Uber, useful for about 90% of interactions, including fare adjustments, passenger issues, App problems, and deactivation.
In-person Uber representative, about 9% of interactions, for when you get tired of "canned" replies.

Phone Uber, under 1% of interactions. Do NOT use unless you have a critical safety issue like an accident or altercation. They will *NOT* deal with non-critical issues like deactivation, fare review, general complaints, etc. WARNING: If too many people abuse this phone number then Uber will block it as they have many times before.
These are each explained below.

*Email*
Uber's preferred way to handle all driver questions, complaints, requests, suggestions, etc. For Fair review, including tolls and other fees, it is best to associate your request with a particular trip in-App. Find "Help" at the bottom of the "Trip Detail".

For general account questions, best to use the driver-App *OFFLINE* (so not interrupted by ping) to email Uber Support. It is fairly complicated to do this  Fortunately I am here to simplify.  After Uber Support responds, you may continue the conversation by replying to the email in-App or via your PC email account (which I prefer).

Account (see image below #1)

Help (See image below #2)

Account and Payment (3rd choice listed)

Changing Account Settings (2nd choice listed)
I have another account issue (13th choice listed)










*
In-Person*
Speak to a real, live, human-representative of Uber face-to-face at a Greenlight hub. There should be at least one in every city where Uber has a presence. For the times available and the location(s), google: uber greenlight <your city name>

*Phone*
800-353-8237(UBER) is Uber's Critical Safety Response Line for *Riders*, only available in selected cities and is strictly for users who require safety-related assistance. This phone number is actually buried deep within the rider-App.

800-285-9481 is another Uber Critical Safety Line for *Riders* to report incidents, accidents and the zero-tolerance policy for impaired driving.

800-593-7069 is the _Uber Pilot Phone Support Line_ for *Drivers*. Do *NOT* use unless you have a critical safety issue like an accident or altercation. They will *NOT* deal with non-critical issues like deactivation, fare review, general complaints, etc. WARNING: If too many people abuse this phone number then Uber will block it as they have many times before.

For UberEats *only*. Help if you have a problem that cannot be solved after trying all the do-it-yourself solutions (above).

1-800-286-0622 Reported from Connecticut. Must be on delivery
1-800-617-0961 Reported from Dallas, TX. Must be on delivery
Check any Delivery Order Sheet for the best phone number in your area.
*Twitter*

Click here for Uber's official support handle, that states it's "here to help!"

*Lost items*

Riders may

If the driver has not yet accepted another request then they may be contacted using the temporary number provided if it has not yet expired. Providing your real phone number to the driver will increase the chances of a response.

Report to Uber using in-App email

Click here for online help.
If a Driver finds an item left behind before accepting the next request then they may be able to contact the PAX using the same contact number if it has not yet expired. Otherwise, they may report a lost item in-App.
*______
*
For additional ways to contact Uber, use in-App Help or google

ways to contact Uber for help

idrivewithuber contact uber support
uber rider support
uber driver support
*______
*
Warning: Uber may change these procedures anytime, without notice.

*Lyft *has similar contact procedures. Start in-App or at help.lyft.com
At the bottom of the page is a "Contact Support" button.
IMHO, Lyft's support is, for the moment, more responsive.
More below at "C O N T A C T I N G _ L Y F T".

*Please reply if you find this post useful, if I have omitted anything important or made an error.*


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Good list. Thanks

The key contact methods are already listed in the Beginners Advice thread along with an additional contact point.

Also not all versions of the app have identical screens. The recent updates have removed many of the normal options making it harder to correctly contact Uber. Eg "I have another account issue" is now missing. Uber have advised me to 'just use any option'. So I used " I am not getting trip requests" for a problem with Destination Filter. The next 6 canned responses related trip requests !!!!!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Grand said:


> ...Eg "I have another account issue" is now missing. Uber have advised me to 'just use any option'. So I used " I am not getting trip requests" for a problem with Destination Filter.


"I have another account issue" appears in the most recent Android-Uber-driver-App version (see image below). You must scroll down to see it. Perhaps it was restored or is location-dependent?

I've also "used any option" and often begin with "This is NOT about XXXXX."


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I find smoke signals, usually with curry, seem to help when first Jardpur, and then later "Fred", and later "Juleesa" respond to my requests.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> I find smoke signals, usually with curry, seem to help when first Jardpur, and then later "Fred", and later "Juleesa" respond to my requests.


I sometimes wonder if Fred, Juleesa, etc. are real names or made up, computer generated names for Priyanka and Raj in the response center somewhere in Mumbai, India.

One issue I agree with Trump is "bring American jobs back home." Did he really ever mean it? Or will this be yet another broken campaign promise? There's little hope if you google: marketwatch Donald Trump has gone back on his promise to put American jobs first


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

So, you've had contact with Raj and Priyanka as well


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Update for UberEats (also added to the main post)

*800-286-0622 *is for *UberEats-Only*. Do *NOT* call unless having trouble with an active delivery. Instead, try one of the other contact methods.

First, try all the simple, do-it-yourself solutions (below) that make sense in your particular situation. They are generally faster than contacting Uber, who will ask if you have already done them anyway.

Call the recipient (or restaurant for UberEats).
Make sure that both Wi-Fi and Airplane-mode are off.
Move to a location with a better signal strength.

Restart the driver-application.
Reboot the phone.
Relog into the driver-application.
Double-Check that you have the most recent update to the driver-application.


----------



## weberman (Apr 16, 2017)

I hate to say it, but so far I have not found UBER Help to actually be very helpful. It seems like they don't really under stand the question and give you a totally useless response.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

*C O N T A C T I N G _ L Y F T*

Accident, Emergency, or serious Safety Incident
Call 911 for the police first. If possible, get a police report #. Next contact your own auto insurance company, if appropriate. Afterwards, report to Lyft.​FAQ: If you haven't already, read it here.
Answers many standard questions can be answered online here. If not then scroll down to the bottom of the page.​UberPeople.net
You can often get a faster, more useful answer right here. Search if your issue has already been addressed before posting.​Email: Preferred by Lyft.
Available in-App and online​Social Media: Yes
Twitter
Facebook​Office Visit: Face-to-face with a human
Lyft has an extremely limited set of offices, in select major markets, where you can just walk-in.
31-00 47th Ave.,4th floor, Long Island City, NY 11101 / M-F 10a-5p
56 Roland St Suite 200, Boston, MA 02129 / M-F 9a-5p (617) 858-8545
1012 Western Ave, Seattle, WA 98104 (855) 865-9553
2712 N Mississippi Ave, Portland, OR 97227
7255 S Tenaya Way Suite 300A, Las Vegas, NV 89113​Direct Phone Contact: None.
The 855-865-9553 phone number that used to be for emergencies now only gives a prerecorded message and hangs up.​Callback Phone Support: Yes, 24x7
Available both in-App and online, but only for "Reporting an Accident, Safety Incident or Citation"​









There is also GetHuman, that I do NOT recommend, even if you are desperate. For $45 they claim to be able to "fix" your problem.

_*Please reply with anything in error or that I left out.*_


----------



## Kizzel00 (May 27, 2017)

STEP 1: Don't attempt to reach support
STEP 2: Rent a boat, take said boat to the Mariana trench, super glue phone to a brick and throw it into the ocean.
STEP 3: Drink a beer and never think about an endless cycle of copy and pasted replies again.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> So, you've had contact with Raj and Priyanka as well


Raj is my GOTO guy.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I emailed Uber support yesterday about a safety issue. I still have not heard anything! I will probably call them if I don't hear anything by the end of the day.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Maven, your post probably has some good bits and pieces, but I'm not sure if you even mentioned my most common method of contacting Uber....

I just go to my last ride, and click the "had issue with rider" even if i did not have an issue with that rider, and even if it had nothing to do with that ride at all !
Then, my first sentence says, this has nothing to do with this rider / ride, but as usual, Uber gives me no clear path to handle issues. My actual problem is.....

Then I expect to get two or three form letter responses, that really don't answer my question, before somebody actually reads my original question and gives me a good answer.... If I'm lucky.... on a good day  lol


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Maven, your post probably has some good bits and pieces, but I'm not sure if you even mentioned my most common method of contacting Uber....
> 
> I just go to my last ride, and click the "had issue with rider" even if i did not have an issue with that rider, and even if it had nothing to do with that ride at all !
> Then, my first sentence says, this has nothing to do with this rider / ride, but as usual, Uber gives me no clear path to handle issues. My actual problem is.....
> ...


Many drivers have done something similar (including myself), due to Uber's frequent lack of any "none of the above" choice. However, as you said, it increases the chance of a few useless responses before someone understands the actual issue.


----------

